# A lone pigeon can't lay an egg?



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

I just saw a program that included the following as fact:
A lone pigeon hen will not lay an egg unless she sees a reflection of herself in a mirror. Then, she will begin to lay eggs.
Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I find this interesting because Kippy was the first and *only pigeon* that I ever had. That's until Splash then eventually it was eggs,eggs and more eggs. There's as a lot of things that she did not do that other pigeons did. She did catch on pretty quick though once I started introducing other piges to the cage.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would say it is not true.
Romy was a singular house pigeon and laid an egg at about 9 months. To the best of my knowledge, she had not seen herself in a mirror although if she had, she most certainly would have fallen in love with her beautiful self.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

pigeonperson said:


> I just saw a program that included the following as fact:
> A lone pigeon hen will not lay an egg unless she sees a reflection of herself in a mirror. Then, she will begin to lay eggs.
> Does anyone know if this is true?


A lone hen pigeon WILL lay eggs if she becomes sight bonded to any person, or thing, a reflection included. I have a few hens that have "fallen in love" with me, they just have to think they are in love and they will lay eggs. They are also stimulated to lay eggs also if you pet them on their back, which I don't do since finding this out. Some hens will stop laying when you don't pet them on their back, and some still will lay eggs.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Fred, I can definitively say no, this is not true. I have a female hen in the
garage that has started laying eggs w/out ever having seen herself in a mirror.
Just a natural urge, she's expressing it.

fp


----------

